# vacation in Cuba



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Can anyone advise about Cuba. I am going there in September for vacation with my wife. We will at a resort in Varadero. We are going for a week. What are the things we can do outside the resort?


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Will stay here hopefully:


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

As evil commie countries go, that looks pretty nice.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, Varadero is easily the most 'touristy' and wealthy-looking part of the country, so you should have plenty to see and do. Lot's of police patrols throughout the city, and I generally felt safe walking around town, even at night. Since it is a tourist town, you have to watch out for the usual scams and avoid back alleys. Also, since you're going in September, there is a greater chance that your trip might be ruined by poor weather (rain and wind), since it is the heart of the hurricane season.....but you could easily luck-out. Two things about Cuba: One, there are sand fleas in the beach sand, so spraying bug repellent on your lower legs will reduce the number of bites (they are harmless, I think, just look worse on some people than others). Two, because it's Cuba, power outages are possible for brief periods of time (even on the resorts, especially low-star ones). The fact that you're going in peak hurricane season makes it more likely. Generally, I found that a 4-star resort in Cuba is no more than a 3-star in another Caribbean country like Jamaica or the Dominican Republic.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

as an American, it blew my mind a few years ago when I learned people from other countries vacationed in Cuba.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

weava said:


> as an American, it blew my mind a few years ago when I learned people from other countries vacationed in Cuba.


Cuba is a very popular all-inclusive resort destination for Canadians. It is the cheapest option of all the Caribbean destinations. You guys are missing out.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

As someone who lived in Cuba and has family in Varadero, I just want to tell you that everything Marbur66 said is right. Crime (such as robbery, murders, etc) is pretty much non-existent in Cuba, so the most "dangerous" crime you must be cautious with is with some possible scam, or merchants trying to get a little more money from you.
In Varadero, if you can't go te the beach because of weather or because you are just bored of the city's beaches (if that's even possible) there are plenty of restaurants (like Al Capone's old summer house that has been turned into a restaurant called "Casa de Al" or "Al's House"), bars and some places where you can go to dance. There's a bar where they only play The Beattles songs, for example.
If you go with enough money, you can go paragliding departing from a small airfield where they store the planes just in front of the bridge that crosses the canal and connects the peninsula to the mainland (half of the airstrip is not used and open to the public, so you must just walk till it's end and there you will find the small airfield).
There are two small shopping-like places, one is underground but with big access stairs that you can't miss (it's in a small plaza), and the other is by the end of the residential part of the peninsula next to a gas station and in front of a parking lot. 
Something else I recommend is just walking the city, it's a really beautiful place and it has a lot of street markets where you can buy pretty nice things for a low price.
That's all I can remember for now, I hope to have helped you


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

And the cuban goverment also restored a big part of the old habana!


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

I would never go to the communist Cuba. Spending money there is amoral and supporting the regime.


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

^^
And if you go to the US you may help finance their War on Terror, if you go to Greece, Eastern Europe, South Africa, Thailand or Cambodia (to name just a few affected tourist destinations at random) your money may end up in the coffers of corrupt officials, if you go to China you may finance the Communist regime or corrupt individuals, if you go to Myanmar you may give money to the military junta, if you go to.... (I guess you get the idea...)
In the end _you_ are spending your money and no one else, and although you don't have full control over where your money ends up and sometimes you have no choice, every penny spent at local travel agencies/companies, stores, restaurants, home stays, on tips or donations, etc. etc. is a penny that ends up in the hands of the general population. And they will be better off for it...


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Geborgenheit said:


> I would never go to the communist Cuba. Spending money there is amoral and supporting the regime.


Amoral? Oh boy...


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> ^^
> And if you go to the US you may help finance their War on Terror, if you go to Greece, Eastern Europe, South Africa, Thailand or Cambodia (to name just a few affected tourist destinations at random) your money may end up in the coffers of corrupt officials, if you go to China you may finance the Communist regime or corrupt individuals, if you go to Myanmar you may give money to the military junta, if you go to.... (I guess you get the idea...)
> In the end _you_ are spending your money and no one else, and although you don't have full control over where your money ends up and sometimes you have no choice, every penny spent at local travel agencies/companies, stores, restaurants, home stays, on tips or donations, etc. etc. is a penny that ends up in the hands of the general population. And they will be better off for it...


The difference between your position and my position is that you think that there is no choice. But I say that there is. And I think tourists do harm to Cuba.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

I had lots of fun in Havana. It is a beautiful city and people are so chitty-chatty.


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Geborgenheit said:


> The difference between your position and my position is that you think that there is no choice. But I say that there is. And I think tourists do harm to Cuba.


No choice in what? Maybe you misunderstood, maybe my wording wasn't clear, or maybe I misunderstand your remark, but what I tried to say is that you _do_ have a choice how and where to spend your money. Crony-run hotel/store or home stay/mom and pop shop, government-run travel agency or private company, chain restaurant or local eatery - to a good extent the way you spend your money is up to you.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

My mom lived and studied in Cuba from 1979 to 84. She always has nice things to say about the country and its people. She went back a few years ago and said it's changed but loved it.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Poverty aside I've only heard good things from friends and coworkers who went there ( fairly popular destination among Danes )



Geborgenheit said:


> I would never go to the communist Cuba. Spending money there is amoral and supporting the regime.


What is wrong in supporting the regime? The money Cuba makes is spend on the citizens - I wish that was true in all developing nations!

We could debate Bastista, but I honestly think you are too ignorent about it to be worth my time - Castro's fight was against a terrible military dictatorship that had claimed the life of more than 20.000 civilians and lived off drug and CIA money from the US - I guess that sounds great in your ears but I doubt it would if you had to suffer it..

Not gonna say Castro's Cuba is perfect because it certainly isn't - but it is by far the better of two evils and if it ever is to develop it needs money flowing and why not through tourism like so many other nations in the region? Where is the harm is spending money in a place that needs money?

( where would the Baltic be if the 1st world countries hadn't felt sorry for that in it's time of need? )


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

FREKI said:


> Poverty aside I've only heard good things from friends and coworkers who went there ( fairly popular destination among Danes )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::cheers1::master:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

weava said:


> as an American, it blew my mind a few years ago when I learned people from other countries vacationed in Cuba.


Seriously. Quite a popular destination for Europeans also.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Cuba is part of Caribbean, so it's beautiful, who cares if it is communist. In fact Varadero is one of the biggest resort areas of the Caribbean from what I heard, that's why I am going there


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Cuba is an amazing country. One of the most beautiful countries in the world. It's a pity most tourists only go for a week to Varadero and Havana in a package holiday. The country is one of the safest in the world. And there are incredible landscapes, mountains, forests, beaches, colonial cities, friendly people...

Old Havana is a jewel that is slowly recovering her bright after decades of neglect (Thanks to international cooperation: Spain, Canada,...). A day-excursion from Varadero is a very good idea.
If you can see a little and beautiful colonial town you could go to Trinidad. There are day-excursions from Varadero. The colorful houses and the architecture is amazing. 

But please dont think as a naive tourist in a tropical paradise with naive people. In Cuba tourism is the main source of income (for most people is the only one). So if you are a tourist you mean money for a lot of cuban people. So, if there are a men or woman dressed with traditional clothes (or something like that) and you take a photo with him/her you should pay it (and in dollars, not in sweets or pencils...). Because it's his/her job. It's only an example. 

About politics is a different topic, so I only say that the regime is supported by the "American embargo". Without the "embargo" the regime would fall very soon. Most people are against the regime and its only reason to exist is that there is an enemy (The US and its "embargo"). Remove the enemy and remove the regime.
Here in Spain, the tourism was the best allied against the dictatorship of Franco. Tourists brought new ideas, new mentality,... If Spain was isolated during the dictatorship we may still live in the same regime.

And I don't have any problem with fleas in Cuban beaches... but I was cover in mosquito repellent (my worst enemy in the animal world  )


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

My friend got married in Mexico in 2004, and the only reason we went there was because his wife has lot's of family in the US and they wouldn't have been able to attend if they chose Cuba like they wanted. The travel ban is ridiculous.


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

El Mariachi said:


> People forget it's there because there are so many other Caribbean/Mexican/Central American options.
> 
> I don't think the embargo is silly. We shouldn't do any business with a treacherous rat like Fidel Castro or let him profit off our tourism dollar. Cuba was not just some random Cold War banana republic. We, contrary to popular belief, lifted Castro to power by turning our back on Batista with an arms embargo. In turn, he betrayed us and the rest is history. We shouldn't do anything until the old man is dead. If that ever happens.


The US has no qualms dealing with China or Vietnam, which are perhaps more capitalist economically, but equally communist politically. Not to mention all those states the US does business with that have a human right's record that makes Cuba look like heaven on Earth. So why not put them under embargo? Perhaps because there's something to get from those places? Regardless of the reason, it selective hypocrisy at its finest, topped off with a nice dash of historical butt-hurt.

And if Batista wasn't driven out by Castro, odds are Cuba would have ended up as a paramilitary narco-state like those we've seen in Central America, a crime-ridden sociopolitical mess like Jamaica or a dirt-poor backwater like Haiti (conditions that, in at least a few cases, can at least be partially attributed to US meddling).
Unfortunately my crystal ball doesn't have hindsight, so we'll never know...



El Mariachi said:


> Did they really think hosting nuclear weapons only 90 miles away from a superpower was a good idea? They chose poorly.


It's childish behavior from both sides, but the placement of Russian missiles on Cuba were a response to American plans to install it's nuclear weaponry in Turkey, about '90 miles' (probably more, but close enough to chuck them across the border by hand, so to speak) from the Soviet border. Plans that were suddenly scrapped as a part of the deal to resolve the missile crisis. Maybe next time tell the whole story if you try to make a point...


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

I haven't thought about a holiday in Cuba in years....now this thread has me looking at package deals.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

weava said:


> Because they stole(nationalized) a bunch of american property and then joined our greatest enemy and pointed NUKES at us. (just ignore the bay of pigs...) yea, that is how you become an evil country in the eyes of Americans. plus the fact our government has a ban on traveling to cuba so we can't support them even if we wanted too.
> All we see from Cuba in the US is the images of dirt poor people driving 50 year old cars(because of our embargo on them) and the people willing to risk death to ride on rafts to be an illegal immigrant to our country. we have a pretty negative view of Cuba.


Could you like not, erm, think for yourself?


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

El Mariachi said:


> The U.S. built Cuba into a nation headed towards prosperity.


:lol:

I think that Cuba was the most developed colony that Spain ever had. You speak like if you got a country out of nothing and gave them everything. The whole embargo thing is rage, for not pledging and being a colony like Philippines was, or Puerto Rico still is.

This is was the US Secretary of State, James G. Blaine wrote in 1881 of Cuba, "that rich island, the key to the Gulf of Mexico, and the field for our most extended trade in the Western Hemisphere, is, though in the hands of Spain, a part of the American commercial system… If ever ceasing to be Spanish, Cuba must necessarily become American and not fall under any other European domination." 

Cuba is a sovereign nation and should follow its path. I just wish them the best!!

Granted is a beautiful trip. And do not worry for not speaking Spanish, you will see how those poor kids have more education than many people in some other countries. Communism had many bad things indeed, but education was not one of those. Out of the most interesting conversations abroad with foreigners, they happened in ex-Communist countries, which people had a large knowledge about many things, unrelated both to them or their profession.

And those cars and colonial buildings..










:drool:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

FREKI said:


> Poverty aside I've only heard good things from friends and coworkers who went there ( fairly popular destination among Danes )


I guess the reason is that some like to feed their own feeling of superiority by going to places like Cuba where local population is living in poverty. 



FREKI said:


> What is wrong in supporting the regime?


People who support the regime are responsible for suffering going on there. 




FREKI said:


> where would the Baltic be if the 1st world countries hadn't felt sorry for that in it's time of need?


You are completely ignorant about Baltic States.


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Geborgenheit said:


> I guess the reason is that some like to feed their own feeling of superiority by going to places like Cuba where local population is living in poverty.


Yeah, everyone from a wealthy nation who visits a developing country does that to feel all Übermensch and have a good laugh at the expense of those poor savages crawling in the mud icard: 
Jesus tap-dancing Christ, maybe you should stop projecting your own, apparently extremely sour, views on others and accept that many that visit those countries do that out of genuine interest and curiosity, or even go there to work and try to make things a little bit better in their own way. And then to cap things off you throw around the term 'ignorant' - irony at its very, very finest.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

^ Amen to that brother.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Yeah, everyone from a wealthy nation who visits a developing country does that to feel all Übermensch and have a good laugh at the expense of those poor savages crawling in the mud icard:


You apparently don't understand the meaning of words _some_ and _I guess_. I guess you are deliberately changing my words to fit your position.




Judazzz said:


> accept that many that visit those countries do that out of genuine interest and curiosity


Speaking about _curiosity_, sex tourists are a certain group which likes visiting Cuba.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Sex tourists are representative of Cuba? You can go on hookers everywhere. You don't need to go to Cuba for that, actually.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

El Mariachi said:


> Did they really think hosting nuclear weapons only 90 miles away from a superpower was a good idea? They chose poorly.


They helped their allied just as Turkey helped the US who started the missile escalation..

And it wasn't until the US agreed to move their missiles in Turkey the USSR moved theirs from Cuba.


The US lost that "battle" big time - but I'm guessing that's not what is taught in the US.. ( just like the reality of modern day Cuba is kept secret too it would seem )


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I personally LOL when people defend the US embargo. It's one thing to be a Cuban exile who personally lost a lot due to Castro to have a grudge, but a non-Cuban parroting excuses is simply using government propaganda. It's been 65 years!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Poverty in Cuba has no relevance concerning one's trip. :nuts:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

The irony in all this is that Cubans in Miami are the only reason the embargo is still in place. The older generation from the 60's are dying off and the exile community's support for the embargo is already waning, it's days are numbered imo.



Xusein said:


> I personally LOL when people defend the US embargo. It's one thing to be a Cuban exile who personally lost a lot due to Castro to have a grudge, but a non-Cuban parroting excuses is simply using government propaganda. It's been 65 years!


Very true, most people don't put much thought into the issue. I would say the same thing about anyone that defends the revolution and the Castro regime. Some even dare to call it an emerging country after 60 years :lol: Sounds like they gave up too much for their infamous literacy rates if you ask me.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Judazzz said:


> The US has no qualms dealing with China or Vietnam, which are perhaps more capitalist economically, but equally communist politically. Not to mention all those states the US does business with that have a human right's record that makes Cuba look like heaven on Earth. So why not put them under embargo? Perhaps because there's something to get from those places? Regardless of the reason, it selective hypocrisy at its finest, topped off with a nice dash of historical butt-hurt.


Because of our historical relationship with Cuba and Castro. Why is this so difficult to understand? We have a large, influential Cuban diaspora that had their property stolen, family members executed, and were exiled from their homeland. Many of these people are still alive and so are the Castro brothers. 





> And if Batista wasn't driven out by Castro, odds are Cuba would have ended up as a paramilitary narco-state like those we've seen in Central America, a crime-ridden sociopolitical mess like Jamaica or a dirt-poor backwater like Haiti (conditions that, in at least a few cases, can at least be partially attributed to US meddling).
> Unfortunately my crystal ball doesn't have hindsight, so we'll never know...


That isn't true at all. Cuba was never going to be a 'dirt poor backwater'. It had a pretty high quality of life and was amongst the most successful Latin American nations pre-Castro. There would have been inequality but Havana would have emerged as global city. Immigrants from Europe, the U.S., and elsewhere poured into the country pre-Castro. 

Is Chile a crime-ridden sociopolitical mess? They had Pinochet for like 20 years. Is Brazil a mess? Argentina? Mexico? Uruguay? Panama? All places I'd rather live than Cuba in 2014.



> It's childish behavior from both sides, but the placement of Russian missiles on Cuba were a response to American plans to install it's nuclear weaponry in Turkey, about '90 miles' (probably more, but close enough to chuck them across the border by hand, so to speak) from the Soviet border. Plans that were suddenly scrapped as a part of the deal to resolve the missile crisis. Maybe next time tell the whole story if you try to make a point...


My point has nothing to do with the Soviets. Nobody is blaming them for aiming nuclear weapons at the U.S. during the height of the Cold War. Both sides did it. _Cuba did not have to agree to this though_. Threatening the U.S. with nuclear war, on its doorstep, was going to burn all bridges. Castro is to blame for everything wrong with this relationship. He stole property, executed opponents, turned his back on those who put him into power, allied himself with our greatest enemy, and agreed to host weapons whose intentions were to kill millions of Americans.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

weird said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think that Cuba was the most developed colony that Spain ever had. You speak like if you got a country out of nothing and gave them everything. The whole embargo thing is rage, for not pledging and being a colony like Philippines was, or Puerto Rico still is.
> 
> ...


The U.S. brought Cuba into the 20th century and built much of it's infrastructure. Not taking anything away from Spain. Cuba's close relationship with the U.S. contributed to its successes that Castro later took credit for. Incredible how once this relationship fizzled that Cuba reverted to a backwater. Running on fumes from the pre-Castro era and Soviet subsides.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

FREKI said:


> They helped their allied just as Turkey helped the US who started the missile escalation..
> 
> And it wasn't until the US agreed to move their missiles in Turkey the USSR moved theirs from Cuba.
> 
> ...


No, the U.S. won this 'battle'. Khrushchev was removed from power soon after and it was a public victory for Kennedy. Cuba was the biggest loser as they permanently burned bridges with the U.S. for what amounted to a minor event. Neither side was ever going to use these weapons.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

El Mariachi said:


> My point has nothing to do with the Soviets. Nobody is blaming them for aiming nuclear weapons at the U.S. during the height of the Cold War. Both sides did it. _Cuba did not have to agree to this though_. Threatening the U.S. with nuclear war, on its doorstep, was going to burn all bridges. Castro is to blame for everything wrong with this relationship. He stole property, executed opponents, turned his back on those who put him into power, allied himself with our greatest enemy, and agreed to host weapons whose intentions were to kill millions of Americans.


Don't be a fool, the intention was never to actually shoot the missiles. They were only put in place to deter any other invasion attempt by the US. Do you remember they had invaded the country the year before? Well, they protected themselves in the most effective and quick way they found...
And, just because your government doesn't like Cuba you must hate it too? Because if I remember correctly, humans can think for themselves and build their own opinions separate from what their governments say...
And also, you compare Cuba to bigger economies in the region and you should note that: Mexico has a lot of poverty and is a narco-ridden country with a lot of people who escape from it to the US every year and with a poor educational system, Brazil has a great inequality with people living literally in the trash, a lot of drug trafficking and high crime rates, Argentina has also a great inequality, the healthcare and education systems are in shameful conditions, infraestructure is just as bad in most of the country... As you see, all these countries are rich but the wealth is poorly distributed, and they suffer from huge problems that don't exist in Cuba.


----------



## Fotostatica (Nov 6, 2007)

Even when going to Cuba is cheaper, I will always pick Cancun over it since I rather spend the money in Mexico and help my own country's economy.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Xusein said:


> I personally LOL when people defend the US embargo. It's one thing to be a Cuban exile who personally lost a lot due to Castro to have a grudge, but a non-Cuban parroting excuses is simply using government propaganda. It's been 65 years!


The amount of years mean nothing when the perpetrators are still alive and in power. Laugh all you want but some of us still have pride in this country. I rather enjoy seeing you supporters of the regime whine about this. It proves how futile the Castro regime was when at the end of the day, they still need that American money and business.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Dude, it's 2014, not 1962.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Guajiro1 said:


> Don't be a fool, the intention was never to actually shoot the missiles. They were only put in place to deter any other invasion attempt by the US. Do you remember they had invaded the country the year before? Well, they protected themselves in the most effective and quick way they found...
> And, just because your government doesn't like Cuba you must hate it too? Because if I remember correctly, humans can think for themselves and build their own opinions separate from what their governments say...
> And also, you compare Cuba to bigger economies in the region and you should note that: Mexico has a lot of poverty and is a narco-ridden country with a lot of people who escape from it to the US every year and with a poor educational system, Brazil has a great inequality with people living literally in the trash, a lot of drug trafficking and high crime rates, Argentina has also a great inequality, the healthcare and education systems are in shameful conditions, infraestructure is just as bad in most of the country... As you see, all these countries are rich but the wealth is poorly distributed, and they suffer from huge problems that don't exist in Cuba.


It didn't matter what the intentions were. Hosting nuclear weapons aimed at the United States was a clear sign that the relationship was irreplaceably damaged. Aligning itself with the greatest enemy of the U.S. after the Red Scare and the costly Korean War. Castro could have improved Cuba without directly making the U.S. an enemy. He poked at the U.S. too many times and his people are paying the price. 

I don't hate Cuba. I hate Castro and communism. I hate seeing nations held down by dictators and the rest of the world congratulate them for it. I hate the hypocrisy of people, who wouldn't approve of Castro in their own nation, supporting his regime. And for what----literacy rates, rice, basic healthcare, and equality? Cuba had a bright future and they let some cigar smoking jackass throw it all away. 

As for the rest of the Latin America, I'd rather live in a place with opportunity. Mexico, Argentina, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, etc. offer this. The U.S. is unequal but there is no end to the number of people who want to be here. Who wants to live in a place where everything is the same and you have little chance to reward yourself? Cuba sounds as exciting as living on welfare. That isn't something to be proud of or an accomplishment. Not for Cuba at least, a nation with a higher trajectory than other places in the region.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Xusein said:


> Dude, it's 2014, not 1962.


So what? We have North Korea still threatening to blow us up and the Castro Bros. still alive in Cuba. The rest of the world has moved on---China, U.S., Russia, Europe, Vietnam, etc. Sadly, the people in Cuba and North Korea are living with decisions made by people when _Leave It To Beaver_ was still on television.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

If you don't want to visit Cuba and want to stick it to the fossils running that country, that's up to you, but I think I should have the legal right to as long as I am not harming others.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

weava said:


> as an American, it blew my mind a few years ago when I learned people from other countries vacationed in Cuba.


It actually blows my mind that the American government restricts the freedom of its citizen to travel wherever they wish. Its the 21st century!


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Geborgenheit said:


> I guess the reason is that some like to feed their own feeling of superiority by going to places like Cuba where local population is living in poverty.


So people living in poor countries should never go to out of their homes. Every time they step out it would amount to 'feeding the feeling of superiority'


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Guajiro1 said:


> Don't be a fool, the intention was never to actually shoot the missiles. They were only put in place to deter any other invasion attempt by the US. Do you remember they had invaded the country the year before? Well, they protected themselves in the most effective and quick way they found...
> And, just because your government doesn't like Cuba you must hate it too? Because if I remember correctly, humans can think for themselves and build their own opinions separate from what their governments say...
> And also, you compare Cuba to bigger economies in the region and you should note that: Mexico has a lot of poverty and is a narco-ridden country with a lot of people who escape from it to the US every year and with a poor educational system, Brazil has a great inequality with people living literally in the trash, a lot of drug trafficking and high crime rates, Argentina has also a great inequality, the healthcare and education systems are in shameful conditions, infraestructure is just as bad in most of the country... As you see, all these countries are rich but the wealth is poorly distributed, and they suffer from huge problems that don't exist in Cuba.


Some people might collect valuable things in garbage , others live close to sewage.
However nobody lives in the trash in Brazil. :nuts:


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Xusein said:


> If you don't want to visit Cuba and want to stick it to the fossils running that country, that's up to you, but I think I should have the legal right to as long as I am not harming others.


You can't wait a few more years until the symbolic deaths of Fidel and Raul? Try visiting one of the other lovely islands while you wait.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

No, none of the other Caribbean islands are as interesting as Cuba. Cuba has a mystique about it that has endured in the face of economic stagnation.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

if I ever visit Cuba and then I want to visit the U.S would they allow me to enter the country?


----------



## Stuck in Bama (Jul 23, 2007)

BringMe said:


> if I ever visit Cuba and then I want to visit the U.S would they allow me to enter the country?


Probably. :dunno:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

BringMe said:


> if I ever visit Cuba and then I want to visit the U.S would they allow me to enter the country?


Of course they will. I have Cuban stamps in my passport and had no issues flying into the US.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Americans do go to Cuba for sporting events like the CONCACAF qualifiers.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

goschio said:


> It actually blows my mind that the American government restricts the freedom of its citizen to travel wherever they wish. Its the 21st century!


You will be amazed to find how many things "the land of the free" restricts
- Online gambling
- Prostitution 
- Topless bathing in public beaches
- Internet downloading


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Cuba is on top of my list of places to visit.:banana:. Guys which month of the year is best to visit Havana? I will travel alone.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

I will only pay around 1300 dollars (two people) 4 nights stay at a luxury resort. Very good deal

Varadero Cuba. Cant wait to go the beach


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

goocheslamb said:


> Can anyone advise about Cuba. I am going there in September for vacation with my wife. We will at a resort in Varadero. We are going for a week. What are the things we can do outside the resort?


Do not go out of resort. It is full of communists. These days you cannot distinguish decent people from communists because communists do not wear red clothes as they used to....Everyone can be communist over there, so don't trust anyone.....:cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

goocheslamb said:


> I will only pay around 1300 dollars (two people) 4 nights stay at a luxury resort. Very good deal
> 
> Varadero Cuba. Cant wait to go the beach


All this beautifoul pictures are just a trap. Communists post those pictures on internet to attract people.....:cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Xusein said:


> Dude, it's 2014, not 1962.


Nothing essentialy has changed! It is still hard-core communist country what ever you say. People just don't see it. Pretending everything is different. But it ain't....:cheers:


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

or this one:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

^^Well, now....this is really a hard choice to make....


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)




----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

goocheslamb said:


> or this one:


I have decided to go with this one, since it is a much bigger resort


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

goocheslamb said:


> I have decided to go with this one, since it is a much bigger resort


You made a good choice. I wanted to say before, you putted a hard choice to make, but which ever resort you chose you cannot miss. Because these two resorts are both awesome. Enjoy your vacation....:cheers:


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Just returned from Cuba. What a amazing unique country. Varadero was paradise. Best beach I have been too and the resort was stunning


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Day trip to Havana was amazing. It was like you stepped back in time in to the 1950's. Most amazing Cars your will ever see!!! and the people are so nice. I will definatly revisit and explore other parts of the country


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr

tobacco fields and fog - Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr

1959 Buick flat top (apparently Batman retired to Havana, Cuba) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Havana evenings by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Amazing!!! already miss it so much. The Cold in Canada is really making me wanting to go back. I wish I could buy a winter house there


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome photos Philmar! :cheers:


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


streets of Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

I am going there again


----------



## Black Cat (Oct 12, 2002)

goocheslamb said:


> I am going there again


You should consider spending a week in Havana - wonderful hotels in the historic town, many sites and museums to see, wonderful bars, great seafood and the cocktails are to die for. The city is simply sublime to walk in - its interesting to be in a city without chain stores or Macdonalds. Check out the old art deco Bacardi building, for one dollar you can have an unforgetable view of the city from the roof.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

^ I agree, what an amazing city it is. I did go there for a day last time, however I want spend a good 2-3 days there this time

Thanks man!


----------

